# Anyone done P90X while pregnant?



## susannah14

I did P90X last spring all the way through and got really strong. Since then I've stayed moderately active but not like when I was doing P90X. 

Now my husband wants to do it again, and I'd like to join him. I know to take it easy, not do any exercises on my back, keep the HR under 140...and I won't be doing it every day. But is this a horrible idea? Or is this something I could do if I modify it? Anyone ever done it while pregnant?

I am 22 weeks right now. Thanks!!!! :flower:


----------



## aliss

Yes, I have. As long as you have a good knowledge of exercising and the do's/don'ts, then you can modify it yourself. Some moves are impossible but others are just fine. I would recommend making use of bands in certain exercises (ie. for pullups rather than the actual pullup). Have fun :) I am not doing it this time, I have a better DVD (Lauren Brooks kettlebells) but I did it with my son.


----------



## susannah14

Thanks, I'm glad to you have done it and your uterus didn't explode or something :) I do have bands I think that's a good idea. That way my husband can use the pull up bar while I do bands.


----------

